# New W10 PC



## wblink (Jul 26, 2015)

I am on W7/32 now, so no LR6 for me .
W10 is coming, my PC is a bit old, so I think it is a good moment to buy a new one. Would like Apple, but those prices .....

What I have been offered:
Antec P280 with soundbarrier
Intel Core I7-5820K 3.3 Ghz
Scythe Mugen 4 (120 mm fan)
MSI X99S SLI Plus 8* USB 3.0, 2* USB 2
32 Gb DDR4
Nvidia Geforce GTX960
2* Samsung 1 TB 850 EVO SSD
W10 Pro


Is there any overkill in this configuration?
Is there somethig that could be better?


----------



## theWeissGuy (Jul 26, 2015)

Arguably just for photo work it might be overkill. Something better? For what - gaming? I'd love to have that system!


----------



## Dave Miller (Jul 27, 2015)

It's always a good time to go Apple.


----------



## wblink (Jul 27, 2015)

theWeissGuy said:


> Arguably just for photo work it might be overkill. Something better? For what - gaming? I'd love to have that system!



I think it is overkill too.

WHAT would you drop?


----------



## wblink (Jul 27, 2015)

Dave Miller said:


> It's always a good time to go Apple.



I would like an offer I cannot refuse. Please make a solid suggestion and don't look at the system I proposed. I would like to go Apple, but whenever I compare the systems to Windows there is a big gap in price.
I am willing to pay the price (I like Apple), but have to be sure, because for me it is a very high spending.


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 28, 2015)

Victoria posted a couple of days ago that W10 and LR6/CC are not fully comparable atm; however it should not be long before its all sorted

I can't make any comments about your  question other then ask how much work/filing/editing will you be doing? Work/personal?  How about monitor?
Most would say it's never an over kill as we all seem to have a need for bigger faster machines
I use a ASUS i7 8gb lappy, external keyboard and a Dell monitor. The lappy is not on the desk. Works OK for my personal photography but I expect to need a new computer within a couple of years. What I'm saying is try and buy the machine you will need in a few years. And they say photography is easy and cheap these days

Sorry I cannot be of more help and the questions are asked hoping others may jump in with more answers if they see your answers


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?25915-Windows-10&p=1171081#post1171081


----------



## wblink (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks to all.

I will buy the "machine" as exposed here: an incredible overkill for my needs NOW, but future proof.


----------



## ChuckTin (Aug 1, 2015)

Maybe I got a permanent case of the wants but every time time I've talked myself into the cheaper option for computer hardware I've regretted it. 'Course right now I'm playin, er testing a sub $ 50.00 Android Tablet☺


----------

